# cat owner advice needed!!!



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Just wondered if anybody could offer any advice??!! I have (had) two cats, both males both neutured and both a year old.  Last wednesday Sonny decided he was going to go walkabout and has been missing ever since.  Anyway, not really sure what to do next.  I've rang all vets in the local area and left details (he's micro chipped) but really don't know what else to do!!!

Lots of people have said 'oh that s cats for you they come and go' and 'he'll come home when he's hungry!!!!' just wondered if anybody else had any ideas??

Thanks

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi tinkerbell, sorry about Sonny   its a bit strange as he is neutered   not sure what to think - but cats are a bit mad sometimes   so maybe he will just arrive home? have you tried putting up ads in the local shops with his picture on? good luck with it. i hope you find hum


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Kooks1 thank you for the reply!!

I haven't put any posters up yet as keep thinking he may find his A to Z and come home!! but starting to think that I'm going to have to do this.  I really feel like something has happened to him as he was ALWAYS around the house or in the garden never far from home and for him to suddenly go is so weird!!

The only thing I can think is that he has gone on the hunt for a ladyfriend as altho he is snipped he was starting to get a bit frisky!! Really sad tho as my other cat goes out looking for him!!!


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi, my cat went missing for nearly a week last year was distraught.  Turned up, I think it must have got closed in a garage/shed as she was very dirty/skinny.  They do worry you 

Hope he turns up soon.


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you for the reply-I did wonder if he'd got closed in somewhere as he can be quite inquisitive (spelling??!!).  Just hoping that this is the case and that something nasty hasn't happened!  Although if he has been closed in somewhere he'd better find his way out quick as it will be a week tomoroow that he has been missing!  Just feel so useless! x


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

my neighbours cat went missing a while back and she put a note on her rubbish bin with a photo asking the refuge collectors if they had seen her about etc.  She also was away for quite a while.  Cats are strange creatures.  My cats have always turned up thankfully but it doesn't stop you worrying.

Let us know when he returns.

take care
Nick.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

One of mine did this a few years ago and was missing for exactly 4 weeks to the day. not sure where he'd been....try asking neighbours, local shops etc x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just wanted to send you a big  as it is my worst nightmare when my fur babies are out 

Really hope he has just got comfy somewhere. like a garage and will be back safely soon

xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!! Have asked a few of the neighbours with no luck and we live in a quiet cul de sac so am hoping that sonny hasn't been playing with the traffic!!! Next stop making posters me thinks! x


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

They do wander,   I have spent many an hour like some crazy cat woman, searching and calling their names!!!
I would definately do the poster thing, put flyers through neighbourhood doors, asking people to check their garages or sheds.
We have actually adopted a stray cat, or should I say a stray has actually adopted us!!! He turned up, very thin, scruffy and hungry! We tried our best to find his original home, i.e went through lost and found book at rspca, checked with local vets, put posters up around village. But nobody claimed hm, so we kept him. 
I hate to think of his previous owner worrying about him, but we did our best to find his home, and failed. So maybe someone, somewhere is looking after your cat and trying to find you? But hopefully he is on his way home, fingers crossed.
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Cinders, thank you for the reply!!! am hoping that Sonny has found a family that will put as much effort in as you have with yours!!  He is chipped so if someone has found him and they take him to RSPCA they will be able to contact myself or DH.

Still no sign of him though, my other cat is still hunting for him but turns up alone every night!!  

Just have a feeling I won't see him again.

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

dont give up hope.  have been thinking about Sonny all day, us cat luvers all stick together.  Take care xx

Nick


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

thank you for the lovely thoughts Nicolat!!! Leo (my other cat) has gone on the hunt again looking for Sonny so we wil have to see what he brings back!!??

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi - I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. It's so worrying when they do that.

I'm sorry this is a bit morbid, but... When mine went missing I was told to call the council to see if he had been picked up after an accident. I forget which department, but it was definitely the borough/district council. It just put my mind at rest calling them, TBH.

Posters - definitely - my cat came back and someone called me the day after to say she'd seen my poster and she thought he might have bolted out when she checked her shed!

Also, put an ad in the local paper - look in the back issues for a week first, as it's usually free to put a 'found' notice in and most people will, but will cost you to put a 'missing' one in.

Hope he turns up soon

x


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Tinkerbelle, any sign of Sonny yet?.  

Its my worst nitemare, when one of my cats goes missing.  Thinking about you x

Nick


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Nick-no sign of Sonny yet although I did go out looking again today!!  Have now made some posters and DH is printing them off at work to bring home tonight so will start putting them up tomorrow.  Also called Cats protection league in the area and left a description with them.  am running out of ideas fast....................think am just going to have to wait and see if he decides to come back.  Have got Leo (other fur baby)on the look out also. 

Hope all is well.

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Have you contacted local vets as well?  What about asking paperboy and milkman if they've seen any sign as they're up early when no one else is around.


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

went through local yellow pages and left messages with all local vets-he is chipped so they tend to scan any strays or injured pets when they are brought in (or so i'm hoping!!!).  Spoke to neighbour the other day who didn't even know that we had 2 cats!!!! so not holding out much hope there!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tinkerbelle- hoping that you get some news soon x


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

thank you beachgirl!!! DH has just come home with the posters so I will start with those tomorrow.  Supposed to be going out tonight to see DH friends who have a 3mth old-have been really grumpy and hormoanl all day and to top all the ttc stress also have missing Sonny stress too.  Don't think I will be good company! xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hope you get some luck with the posters.Thinking of you and your fur babes!!!
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Tinkerbelle hope he comes home safe and sound soon.

Put posters everywhere you can, thru letterboxes, on lamp posts, in local shops/pubs.

Hope he's home with you soon xxx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Good luck! I'm always beside myself when one of our cats goes missing.... they've always turned up though (usu just as I stick up the posters.....)
fluffy xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

thank you everyone for the lovely posts!! will start putting the posters up in the morning-fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Actually, that's exactly what happened to us! We had just finished putting up the posters and came back and there he was. The little bugger.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine normally do that- we'll get worried go out driving to shout them come home and they're sat on the drive x


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Tinkerbell,   still no sign of Sonny?.  

take care x


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hiya Niclolat!!

Still no sign of Sonny   !! I spoke to my neighbour yesterday who looked after them recently whilst we were on hols and she hasn't seen him either!!! She agreed that it's unusual for him as he was always around us or her-really starting to think now that something nasty has happened to him!!!! Got myself in a right tizz the other night thinking that am not going to see him again!!!! 

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

awww im sorry tinkerbelle   i hope hes just being a little tinker and is being fed by someone else and having lots of cuddles. I hope he comes home soon hun


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Jo!! Hoping that a little old lady whos lonely is looking after him!!


----------



## Flakey (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Tinkerbelle
Sorry to hear about Sonny. I have three cats and I worry like mad when one of them is late home or goes for walkabouts. When Flakey (my youngest cat) went walkabouts last year I put leaflets through all doors within the area I knew she played and asked everyone to check their sheds etc. I also offered a reward of £50. We ended up with all the local kids bringing other peoples cats over to claim their £50. Eventually she turned up a few days later, hungry and covered in cobwebs. A friend of mine had a male cat that would vanish for a few weeks / months at a time and then reappear as if nothing had happened. I would suggest leaflets round the local streets plus a few posters scattered around the place. Here is a link I found with some basic advice for you

http://www.soyouhavelostyourcat.co.uk/

Good luck. Hope that Sonny comes home soon.

Flakey x


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Flakey-thank you very much for the link!!! It's definately helped!  Am going to wait for DH to come home from work and then take him with me to go 'Sonny seraching' as all the hunts I've done have been in broad daylight and the website suggested night time! 

Tinkerbelle78xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Tinkerbelle - Know what you are going through as our neutered male has done the same thing to us a couple of times and is currently missing. We think he is upset that we have a new member of the family so he doesn't have exclusive access to Dhs lap anymore!! Our female (his sister) is all upset and unsettled that he's not around but we just have to hope that he will turn up - the last few times we were just putting up posters and doing the rounds of the neighbours when he turned up!! so we are not doing that just yet. he does have a tag on his collar and, like yours, is chipped.
let's hope they both tunrn up safe and sound!!
Emma


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Evening Emma!

Thanks for the reply, we haven't put posters up yet as I keep hoping that I will come back from work one day and find him on the doorstep.  We have made posters though and will start putting them up at the weekend I think.  Neighbours haven't seen him either!  How long did yours go walkies for??


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Still no Sonny-think it's game over and that I need to accept he's not coming back!!!  

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tinkerbelle

Really sorry to hear that he's not returned yet but don't give up hope. Mine went missing for exactly a month and then just turned up when we came home from the pictures sat at the side of the door.x x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i lost my poor kitty a year or so ago   about 4 months later i spotted her in the cul de sac where i live. coaxed her in, fed her etc....then she left again   we kept seeing her every month or so and gave her a good meal, worming tablet and cuddle, then she would leave without looking back   we only assume an old lady locally is looking after her  

this week we found a little kitty hiding under our car - bitterly cold evening so we asked all the neighours and no-one knew where she cam from. let her in for the night, good meal, made up a box and the poor thing slept all night. 
took her to the vet next day - no chip etc.....she is only about 10 weeks old. left our details with local shops and the vet - but dont' know what else to do.....we know someone may be missing her - but we can't just put her out to fend for herself    we have named her Misskittyfantastico (any buffy fans out there?) Kit for short - and will wait a few weeks i guess then keep her for our own - chip her etc....

she is gorgeous though and after loosing Raven - and our other cat Ritz dying a few months back it is so lovely to be a kitty mummy again   cats do indeed find their own homes i'm afraid.....

tink - hoping someone like me is looking after sonny  

ritz.


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Ritzi!

I can hope that Sonny is in a lovely home with someone like you-I keep telling myself that this is the case!!!


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

hi tinker , really sorry sonny still hasnt come home.  

We have a cat who appeared 4 years ago, (most be about 10 years old!)She has been with us every since.  Someone must have owned her before, but she decidded to come and stay with us.  Keep that in mind.  Take care 

Nicky xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Well am pretty sure that I saw Sonny this morning!!! Was just pulling out of our road on the way to work and across the road I saw a streak of tabby and white!!! I pulled over and saw the back of Sonny travelling up someones front garden-at the risk of looking like a complete stalker, I pulled over, got out and shouted Sonny!! Well he looked straight at me but just sat there!!!    He didn't even make any attempt to come to me.  Also because of the fact that it was 6.30am and I was at the end of someones garden shouting into it, I decided to make a hasty retreat and go looking for him tonight-doesn't look hopeful though-think he's decided to lay his paws somewhere else!!!!!!  

Tinkerbelle78xx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

But that's great news!!!! B****y cats.... no loyalty!!!
Fluffyxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh my God!!!!!! That's so fantastic! You must be so thrilled.

I'm sure you'd recognise your own cat - now it's just a case of hunting him down...


Good news!

xxxx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

cupboard love my mum calls it!!! You must have been so thrilled to lay eyes on your cheeky little monkey!!!!!!
Hope you are able to track him down again soon.
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

thats great news   Sonny is obviously getting spoilt elsewhere.  I am sure you are so relieved that he is safe and well.  

I hope he comes home to you soon xx

Nicky


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

at least you know he's ok. Still no sign of Buster, will be three weeks on Wednesday. We have resigned ourselves to the fact that he is gone but are clinging to the hope that he has gone to live with some-one else rather than the other option!!!
Good luck in enticing Sonny back
Emma


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

No further sightings of Sonny despite me looking every time I leave our street!!! Starting to think that the neighbours at the bottom think I am some kind of crazy woman!!! 

Smileylogo-hope Buster has made contact!!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tinkerbelle

Thanks for replying on my other thread, really hope that you find your fur baby, I love animals so much but at the moment can't bring him in my house and my own cats wouldn't like him.  Maybe in time they'll be friends hopefully.


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

hi
still no sign of Buster, it's been 5 weeks now but my husband mentioned something he had noticed. Although we now only have Mia, we are still using the same amount of cat-food, and we only rarely saw Buster eating ~(although he was by no means thin!!) So we are now more positive about the fact that he had maybe already found another 'owner' who fed him nicer food than we did and has a warm lap for him that is not occupied by a screaming baby. He also has been known to go 'exploring' in peoples houses if they have an open door/window or a cat-flap - he used to steal our old neighbours cats food. If he wants to come back he will, if he doesn't he won't, as long as he is ok I don't mind, and he is chipped so maybe we'll get him back at some point. I think the time has come to cancel his insurance and move on!!!
Tinkerbelle - looks like Sonny is hiding from you. Cats are just so selfish!!!

Emma


----------

